# Lockdown-Picker - bereit für den Einsatz



## Dübel (16. April 2020)

Das sind die traurigen Reste einer gespließten Kombirute der Firma Brink. Das Spitzenteil gehört zu einer DAM Vollglasrute "Braune Serie".

Mein Ziel ist, aus den Teilen eine funktionsfähige Winkelpickerrute zu bauen. Schließlich soll brauchbares Material nicht in irgendwelchen Kellern vor sich hin gammeln. Nachhaltigkeit ist das Stichwort.

Klar, das ist dann am Ende keine Angel-Antiquität mehr. Ich werde aber das Label der Firma Brink erhalten. So bleibt ein Stück Angelgeschichte erhalten. 

Zunächst muss die Vollglasspitze in Form gebracht werden. Im Originalzustand ist die viel zu dick und unsensibel. Also dickes Ende in die Bohrmaschinem Handschuhe an, Staubsauger angeschlossen und los geht's. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Die Braune Serie von DAM ist offensichtlich aus weißer Glasfaser gefertigt. Das freut mich sehr, da das Endergebnis so recht elegant aussehen wird. 

Ich hatte noch einen kompletten Satz, hübscher kleiner Ringe mit Agatine-Einlage (achatfarbiges Glas) in meinen Beständen. 










Ich verwende weißes Garn in der Hoffnung, dass das durchs Lackieren fast durchsichtig wird. So sind dann nur die feinen schwarzen Zierwicklungen zu sehen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Mehr Bilder folgen, wenn die Rute fertig lackiert ist.


----------



## eiszeit (16. April 2020)

Sehr schön.
Ich hab mal ein Frage zu den Achatringen. Woran erkennt man ob es Achat ist oder achatfarbiges Glas.


----------



## Dübel (16. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Ich hab mal ein Frage zu den Achatringen. Woran erkennt man ob es Achat ist oder achatfarbiges Glas.



Achat ist ja ein Naturmaterial und zeigt deshalb stets gewisse Farbschwankungen und ist meist wenigstens stellenweise milchig.

Agatine, Amberfin oder andere Achat-Ersatzmaterialien zeigen eine ganz homogene Färbung und sind glasklar.

Diese Ersatzmaterialien sind durchaus kein Zeichen minderer Qualität. Auch an namhaften britischen Ruten finden sich oft solche Ringe.


----------



## Andal (16. April 2020)

Eine sehr schöne Swimfeeder ist das geworden. Für eine echte zeitstimmige Picker hättest du Fischbein nehmen müssen. Aber für die Walbarten gehts du dann auch in den Knast!


----------



## eiszeit (16. April 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Achat ist ja ein Naturmaterial und zeigt deshalb stets gewisse Farbschwankungen und ist meist wenigstens stellenweise milchig.
> 
> Agatine, Amberfin oder andere Achat-Ersatzmaterialien zeigen eine ganz homogene Färbung und sind glasklar.
> 
> Diese Ersatzmaterialien sind durchaus kein Zeichen minderer Qualität. Auch an namhaften britischen Ruten finden sich oft solche Ringe.



Vielen Dank.
Leg mal ein Bild bei.
Da könnte evtl. der mittlere nicht aus Achat sein, wobei geringfügige kleine inhomogene Stellen hat der. Ist aber fast glasklar.


----------



## Dübel (16. April 2020)

... sehr unvorsichtig, mir diese Ringe zu zeigen. Jetzt werd ich dich immer nerven, wenn ich Bedarf habe.


----------



## Dübel (18. April 2020)

Klar lässt sich immer noch irgendwas verbessern, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.
Jetzt wird die DAM Quick 221 bespult und dann dürfen die beiden bald ans Wasser.


----------



## eiszeit (18. April 2020)

Sehr schöne Arbeit un die Ringe prima.

Kann man sich da mal melden wenn man Ringe anzubinden hat?


----------



## Dübel (18. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Arbeit un die Ringe prima.
> 
> Kann man sich da mal melden wenn man Ringe anzubinden hat?


Freut mich, dass dir die Arbeit gefällt.
Du kannst dich bei Bedarf gerne melden.


----------



## magut (19. April 2020)

wunderschöne Arbeit!! Du hast meinen höchten Respekt!!!
Viel Spaß am Wasser damit und BITTE pass darauf auf
LG
Mario


----------



## Dübel (19. April 2020)

magut schrieb:


> wunderschöne Arbeit!! Du hast meinen höchten Respekt!!!
> Viel Spaß am Wasser damit und BITTE pass darauf auf
> LG
> Mario


Danke schön! Freut mich, dass dir die Rute gefällt.

Spaß werde ich haben mit der Rute. Ich werde sie mit kleinen Körbchen und Futterspiralen fischen. Mal sehen, was da dann beißt. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich an den größeren Karpfen erfolgreich vorbeiangeln kann.


----------



## Dübel (25. April 2020)

Die Rute durfte heute erstmalig ans Wasser.
Die 20 gr Futterspirale an einer einfachen Schlaufenmontage ließ sich sehr präzise dicht an die überhängenden Bäume am gegenüberliegenden Ufer werfen. Als Futter kam ganz einfach "liquidised" Brot zum Einsatz, als Köder Mais.

Sehr schnell kamen die ersten Bisse. Die Zitterspitze zeigte sehr schön selbst feinste Zupfer an. Es waren wohl viele Kleinfische am Platz. Der erste ordentliche Biss war ein Giebel, der sich aber kurz vor dem Kescher verabschiedete. Als nächste hing eine unvermeidbare Grundel am Haken.







Dieser ungefähr 3-pfündige Karpfen ließ sich gut beherrschen, wesentlich größer sollten die Fische aber nicht unbedingt werden. Dafür fehlt der Rute etwas Power um die Hüften.
Nach einem zweiten ebenso kleinen Karpfen wurde es ziemlich ruhig am Platz. Aber da war auch schon die Sonne untergegangen.
Nach etlichen angelfreien Lockdownwochen waren das doch zwei sehr schöne und erfolgreiche Stunden am Wasser.


----------



## Andal (25. April 2020)

Ich liebe solche Berichte vom Fischen mit Midtimer-Gerät. Das schickt die Phantasie so schön auf Reisen.


----------



## eiszeit (25. April 2020)

Super
Nach wieviel Jahren hat wohl die Rute ihren ersten Fisch wieder gefangen.


----------

